# We've collected our new Eura Mobil



## 115382

We picked up our first motorhome from Discover at Cannock yesterday, it's a Profila Alcove 660HB.  

All went well apart from the fact some manuals and the Fiamma awning winder were missing :? Discover are arranging replacements so hopefully it won't be too long before they arrive. 

We having our first trip out next weekend staying at a nearby site.


----------



## Mikemoss

Wow, you must be so excited - looks a super motorhome. Hope you've already spent the night in it on your drive!


----------



## 104441

It looks lovely. 
It's a great time picking up a new motorhome whether it's new or just new to Bet you can't wait for your next outing, hope the weather is kind, if not you'll just have to sit in your new van with grins on your faces
By the way mine is on a Ford base and I am so impressed with it I think you will be with yours.


----------



## 115382

Thanks guys. 

I'd have struggled getting our daughters to school if we'd have slept in it last night. They think it's great! :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Vantastic*

Hello,

Looks great, glad someone else chose something over a Fiat, shame they do not make Eura's on Sprinters anymore.

Have the neighbours complained yet?

Happy motoring,
Trev.


----------



## 115382

The neighbours are pretty good, we use to leave the caravan on the driveway to load up before going on holiday. It won't be permanent, the van will remain at home until after our weekend away then it'll go back onto our storage pitch.


----------



## teemyob

*Storage*



Mystery_Machine said:


> The neighbours are pretty good, we use to leave the caravan on the driveway to load up before going on holiday. It won't be permanent, the van will remain at home until after our weekend away then it'll go back onto our storage pitch.


Sounds costly, you not suffering from the Buzz word(s).

Trev.


----------



## 115382

*Re: Storage*



teemyob said:


> Sounds costly, you not suffering from the Buzz word(s).
> 
> Trev.


Sorry you've lost me


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Excellent, it dominates your drive - you will have envious neighbours I bet 

Like the colour scheme. 

On a side note, I have been on the forums 1/2 an hour, and lots of Fiat bashing going on - have I made a booby? I take ownership of my Fiat 2300cc Welcome 17 in a week or so, now I'm scared! 

Gary.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

*Re: Storage*



Mystery_Machine said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds costly, you not suffering from the Buzz word(s).
> 
> Trev.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you've lost me
Click to expand...

Crunch Le Credit, I guess


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Storage*



EdinburghCamper said:


> Mystery_Machine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds costly, you not suffering from the Buzz word(s).
> 
> Trev.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you've lost me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crunch Le Credit, I guess
Click to expand...

Yes, except the French are nt suffering from it. In addition their economy is deemed as remaining zero or stagnent.

Trev.


----------



## 115382

oh :lol: Strangely enough we'll be better off with the motorhome and a little 1.1 car than what we were with the caravan and 4x4. 

gary, i wouldn't let it worry you too much. you enjoy your new van.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Mystery_Machine said:


> oh :lol: Strangely enough we'll be better off with the motorhome and a little 1.1 car than what we were with the caravan and 4x4.
> 
> gary, i wouldn't let it worry you too much. you enjoy your new van.


Cheers Mate,

She is joining my Mazda Bongo, which I have enjoyed for the past 6 months.

Gary.


----------



## HarleyDave

Just out of interest - what factors helped you to decide to go for Eura Mobil against other makes?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 115382

HarleyDave said:


> Just out of interest - what factors helped you to decide to go for Eura Mobil against other makes?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

The main factor was the double floor (we want to eventually go skiing) and the overcab bed that doesn't feel claustrophobic. It's got cruise control and the modern design (inside and out) was appealing. The heki rooflight is great, we viewed another van without one and it makes a real difference. what about you?


----------



## teemyob

*Floors*



Mystery_Machine said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest - what factors helped you to decide to go for Eura Mobil against other makes?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> The main factor was the double floor (we want to eventually go skiing) and the overcab bed that doesn't feel claustrophobic. It's got cruise control and the modern design (inside and out) was appealing. The heki rooflight is great, we viewed another van without one and it makes a real difference. what about you?
Click to expand...

Double floors are ideal for winter trips, ours coped down to -21c in Norway. An additional plus is storage, something a lot of motorhomes caravans and RV's are short on. Another reason why we chose the Eura Mobil.

Trev.


----------



## 118111

any problems yet from Discover Cannock?

We picked up our Lunar Roadstar 780 and in less than 2 weeks it has developed MANY faults including engine faults, waste water alarm faults, LPG gas gauge works when it wants to and so on. But they say oh thats just little snags. :roll: 

It only had 17,000 miles so we wanted to return it in less than 10 days and they won't let us and we are stuck trying to deal with them. I hope you have better luck with them then us.


----------



## pandalf

Looks great, Mystery_Machine. Ours is very similar, but the smaller Profila 580LS and based on the Mark 6 Transit as it is now two years old. But we adore it and would buy exactly the same MH if we had to make the decision again. As for the Ford decision, you won't regret that either. No chassis is perfect, but at least you won't be bailing water out of the engine compartment all the time!


----------

